# Shimmering body lotion??



## Modmom (Dec 3, 2009)

I love, love, love Body Shop's Snow Shimmer body lotion, but sadly they no longer carry it.  They do have coconut and cranberry, but it's just not the same.  Can anyone recommend anything else for a winter shimmer body lotion?  Maybe something I can pick up at Sephora?  The snow shimmer had very fine silver/white shimmer to it (not chunky glitter) and smelled so wonderful.  I used to have the lip balm too (sigh).
Thanks!!


----------



## Growing Wings (Dec 3, 2009)

Benefit do a shimmery body lotion called Maybe Baby.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2009)

Find out if they are sending it to the outlet stores. Plenty of products that are no longer in stores end up there.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry to thread-jack, but can anyone recommend a transfer resistant shimmer body lotion? I've heard Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer is transfer resistant but I can't afford it


----------



## malika (Dec 4, 2009)

You could always do your favourite shimmer-less moisturiser and then mix in a bit of your favourite MAC pigment? like Vanilla or Naked?


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 4, 2009)

Try Victoria's Secret! They have lots of lotions with shimmer in them. For instance, I have the Supermodel fragrance lotion that has the golden shimmer in it -- so gorgeous! But give that store a go. If you spend $10 or over right now, you'll get the secret santa gift card which will guarantee you at least $10 back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have to spend it before the 24th of this month though!

They also have the new glitter sprays... it's not a liquid spray though, it's kind of like a powder spray. Very nice. They smell like the perfumes and they each have a different colored glitter to them. Very pretty! Check those out if you'd like too! They're usually on the shelves that are in front of the register counters. HTH.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2009)

I always mix a liquid highlighter in mine.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

i really like the massage bars from lush! there is one called the shimmy shimmy which has very fine glitter in it which is kinda pink in colour. looks lovely for nights out!


----------



## blondie711 (Dec 6, 2009)

Palmer's, the people that make the coconut butter. Not crazy about the smell, but love the results. HTH!


----------



## Modmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malika* 

 
_You could always do your favourite shimmer-less moisturiser and then mix in a bit of your favourite MAC pigment? like Vanilla or Naked?_

 
That's a great idea!

I wish we had outlets here, but we don't.

Thank you all for such wonderful recommendations!  I'm going to look into all of them.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Body shop has a NEW glitz body lotion! Microscopic particles! 

It's cocount, and comes as your free gift if you spend £25.00 or more. If you spend £50 they will happily give you two! It's worth about £12.50, so totally worth spending more to get it! It's the BIG size tub as well. 

The glitter keeps on going and going and going!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Offer might only be UK though. Good luck!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 10, 2009)

Soap & Glory might make one


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2009)

Korres Kings & Queens Range do shimmering body milks. They have an added bonus of being paraban & mineral oil free, plus they smell gorgeous. I'm not sure where they are available in the US, but here is a link to their website. KINGS & QUEENS


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 10, 2009)

Dove's Glow Beauty lotion is really nice(not the one with self tanner in it), it has a nice scent too, like a baby after a bubblebath or something lol. I love wearing it just to smell it, plus it has a pretty golden shimmer in it.


----------



## pr317 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the Body Shop's Nutmeg and Vanilla shimmer lotion. It smells a bit too sweet for me, but the shimmer is great! It's more of a gold-toned shimmer.
I loved the Snow lotions too, you reminded me of them!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 13, 2009)

Smashbox has a luminizing lotion like the one you described called diffuse. If you mix that with moisturizer it'll be close.
Sephora: Smashbox Artificial Light Luminizing Lotion: Luminizer


----------



## brighthair (Dec 17, 2009)

soap and glory do one, also Urban Decay


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 17, 2009)

jergens...soft glow or soft shimmer I think its called...favorite stuff ever and cheap!!


----------



## Modmom (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you all...I'm trying to check out what I can.  We don't have all the brands here in Canada that you've suggested, but I'm looking into it all.   

^^I'll check out that Jergens one.  Thanks!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 17, 2009)

Biotherm has a really nice one.. It's called *Sun After Sparkle Cream*. It's one of the best shimmer lotions I've used.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Darkness* 

 
_Korres Kings & Queens Range do shimmering body milks. They have an added bonus of being paraban & mineral oil free, plus they smell gorgeous. I'm not sure where they are available in the US, but here is a link to their website. KINGS & QUEENS_

 
Shoppers Drug Mart in Canada carries Kings & Queens in their Spa section (with the Calgon, Healing Garden, etc).


----------



## Junkie (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_jergens...soft glow or soft shimmer I think its called...favorite stuff ever and cheap!!_

 
Oh man, I wonder if its anything like the old formulation....I bought a bottle and left it at a fashion show I was doing the make-up for - it ended up in one of the models bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have a jar full for Revlon Skinlights Loose Illuminating Powder - I apply it after I moisturize all up and down the fronts of my legs. Nice trick to creating thinner and longer legs in photographs. Its still available on eBay from US sellers.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 9, 2010)

I honestly just like to mix shimmer powder from Claires with some Gold Bond lotion. It works fine!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 9, 2010)

Nuxe! It's an oil but it's super fast drying!


----------

